# Duyuru > Gündem >  İşte evetçiler, İşte hayırcılar!

## bozok

*İşte evetçiler, İşte hayırcılar!*



Türkiyeliyim diyenler: Evet.

Türküm diyenler: Hayır.

- İbrahimi dinindenim diyenler: Evet.

- Muhammed(sav)’in dinindenin diyenler: Hayır.

- ABD ve AB : Evet

- Anti Emperyalistim diyenler: Hayır.

- Sevr’ciler: Evet.

- Lozancılar: Hayır.

- Federasyoncular: Evet.

- üniterlik yanlıları: Hayır.

- Gayrı milliciler: Evet.

- Milliciler: Hayır.

- Kak Mesut (Barzani): Evet

- şehit Aileleri: Hayır

- PKK: Evet.

- Mehmetcik: Hayır.

- Keşiş Bartholomeos: Evet.

- Türk tarihi: Hayır.

- Bilderbergciler: Evet.

- Türk Milliyetçileri-Ulusal cıları: Hayır.

- Dönmeler: Evet.

- ülkücüler: Hayır

- Dinciler: Evet

- Dindarlar: Hayır.

- Mağrurlar: Evet.

- Mağdurlar: Hayır.

- MüSİAD: Evet

- Bakkallar Federasyonu: Hayır.

-Sezen Aksu: Evet

-Kadir İnanır: Hayır.

-Nihat Doğan: Evet.

-Tarık Akan: Hayır.

-Ahu Tuğba: Evet.

-Nasuh Mahruki: Hayır.

-Ferit şahenk: Evet.

-Prof. Dr. Haydar Baş: Hayır.

-Abdullah Gül: Evet.

-Süleyman Demirel: Hayır.

-Hasan Celal Güzel: Evet.

-Ahmet Necdet Sezer: Hayır.

-Hilmi üzkök: Evet.

-Hüseyin Kıvrıkoğlu: Hayır.

-Yaşar Büyükanıt: Evet.

-İlker Başbuğ: Hayır.

-Aziz Yıldırım: Evet,

-Adnan Polat: Hayır.

-Rantiyeciler: Evet.

-İşsizler: Hayır.

-üokUuluslu şirketlerin temsilcileri: Evet.

-İflas eden esnaf: Hayır.

-Büyük Market sahipleri: Evet.

-Mahalle Bakkalları: Hayır.

-Gemi sahipleri: Evet.

-Kayıkçı ve kürekçiler: Hayır.

-Pırlanta Mağazası olanlar: Evet.

-Babasından sigara parası isteyen işsiz üniversite mezunları: Hayır.


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* / YENİüAğ GZT. / 22 Ağustos 2010

----------

